

LulzSec Mastermind Suspect Arrested in Essex, England - waynecolvin
http://www.mashable.com/2011/06/21/lulzsec-mastermind-suspect-arrested/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
cgb
lulz. stupid kiddie

